# Missing scale white growth



## coachkells (Jan 10, 2010)

Last night my coral beauty became lodged in a piece of live rock. After getting him free I noticed he was missing a few scales. This morning the scales looked loose and now a white film has covered the area. What could this be and what can I do? He has been moved to a qt.


----------



## coachkells (Jan 10, 2010)

never mind he died this evening


----------

